# Damn, going to have to sell. :-(



## stinger608 (Jun 6, 2012)

Short of the story is; Got some medical issues that have arrived lately which is going to force me to most likely sell one of my rigs just to take care of the co-pay that I have to come up with. 

This is a real bummer to be honest. I thought maybe that my "for sale" thread would take care of this but I just am not selling squat at the moment. Bottom line is; I have to come up with $300 frigging bucks before the end of this week. 

If anyone has other options by all means chime in! I basically only have three more days to get this accomplished. :shadedshu


----------



## potanda (Jun 6, 2012)

il buy!


----------



## potanda (Jun 6, 2012)

I sent you a PM


----------



## AsRock (Jun 6, 2012)

ebay ?.

Hope ya get better bubba


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 6, 2012)

AsRock said:


> ebay ?.
> 
> Hope ya get better bubba



Yea I don't have a fleabay account anymore. I ended up in court with them bastards, and won.  They pretty much banned me for life.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 6, 2012)

Ebay won't get him the money fast enough. You have to wait damn near 2 weeks after the sale before getting paid now.


----------



## TIGR (Jun 6, 2012)

Sorry to hear it Stinger. I don't have any suggestions but I've been there and wish you the best of luck. Will take a look at your FS thread.


----------



## erocker (Jun 6, 2012)

Sorry about your issues. Please make a FS thread in the appropriate section.

All the best.


----------

